# English student in america wanting to marry my american girlfriend



## Don shikari (May 7, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this website in need of some information. I'm sorry if you've answered this question before. I've lived in America under a student visa for 2 years, I'm studying in a school in Oklahoma. I work my 20 hours allowed on campus and that pays the bills for my house and living, school is paid for through a soccer scholoship I earned. I have a wonderful girlfriend who is an American citizen, we've been together for for well over a year and I think it might be time to get engaged, we love each other very much and want to begin our future. I wish we could be engaged and then have the wedding like normal but I know it's not going to be that easy. We want to stay in school and continue to work on our degrees. Please could someone help me with this situation, many someone who had gone through this or is very knowledgeable on this matter, I would gratley appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Don shikari said:


> Hello, I'm new to this website in need of some information. I'm sorry if you've answered this question before. I've lived in America under a student visa for 2 years, I'm studying in a school in Oklahoma. I work my 20 hours allowed on campus and that pays the bills for my house and living, school is paid for through a soccer scholoship I earned. I have a wonderful girlfriend who is an American citizen, we've been together for for well over a year and I think it might be time to get engaged, we love each other very much and want to begin our future. I wish we could be engaged and then have the wedding like normal but I know it's not going to be that easy. We want to stay in school and continue to work on our degrees. Please could someone help me with this situation, many someone who had gone through this or is very knowledgeable on this matter, I would gratley appreciate it. Thank you


Get married, and file for residency whilst you are still in status as a student. You don't need to leave. The biggest problems most students will have is having sufficient income or capital to overcome the financial hurdle.


----------



## Don shikari (May 7, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> Get married, and file for residency whilst you are still in status as a student. You don't need to leave. The biggest problems most students will have is having sufficient income or capital to overcome the financial hurdle.


By that you meant the whole sponsering thing? ive read about that, we are students who earn enough to cope with our house, bills and living, try to save what we can but not much! our familes dont have thousands of pounds to show either.
If approved could i work off campus as soon as the nesessery paper work is completed.
Also i what order does this happen wedding first then? or something different.

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Don shikari said:


> By that you meant the whole sponsering thing? ive read about that, we are students who earn enough to cope with our house, bills and living, try to save what we can but not much! our familes dont have thousands of pounds to show either.
> If approved could i work off campus as soon as the nesessery paper work is completed.
> Also i what order does this happen wedding first then? or something different.
> 
> Thank you


Level of income required is 125% of federal poverty guidelines or capital at 3 times that amount. Without that, you will need a cosponsor who meets these figures. Note that the co-sponsor's family size is your family (presumably 2) plus their family size added together.

You may or may not be allowed to count your on-campus earnings.

Budget work authorization (EAD) to arrive within 90 days of filing.

You marry first, then file.


----------

